# Ignition cylinder locking bypass



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Have had my 2005 for 3 years now and have just replaced the ignition cylinder for the 2nd time. The steering wheel would stay locked and no matter how hard I tried the key would not release it. Would like to know what breaks that causes this to happen.
A mechanic friend told me of a chip you can put in the wiring harness to bypass that function so the steering wheel won't lock. 
Has anybody had any experience with this and are there any downsides to this, other than the wheel not being able to lock?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is a good write up on LS1GTO regarding how to fix the problem. It has to do with wear and a ramp inside the cylinder that gets a groove.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> There is a good write up on LS1GTO regarding how to fix the problem. It has to do with wear and a ramp inside the cylinder that gets a groove.


Saw a video on how to replace it and now I feel cheated as it was so simple. Fool and his money... Think that little pin was what broke but not sure. Anyway, if it happens again I'm gonna try fixing it myself and save a ton of money. Only took the guy a few minutes using a screw driver and a little allen wrench. Dealer charged me $450.


----------

